# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Суперкомпьютер Milky Way One: сделано в Китае

## ALEX(XX)

Национальный Университет Оборонных Технологий в Китае объявляет о разработке суперкомпьютера Milky Way One, который способен обеспечить производительность на уровне одного петафлопса.

Это означает, что Китай становится второй страной после США, разработавшей подобного уровня суперкомпьютер. В основе системы лежит 6144 четырехъядерных процессоров Intel, половина из которых Xeon E5540s, а другая половина - Xeon E5450, и 5120 графических процессоров AMD, разместившихся в 2560 двухчиповых Radeon HD 4870 X2 (1 Гб GDDR5, 575 МГц ядро).



Суммарная пиковая производительность достигает 1.206 петафлопса, а бенчмарк Linpack зафиксировал значение 563.1 терафлопса. Для достижения результата работы Milky Way One за один день потребуется использование среднего двухъядерного компьютера в течение 160 лет.

Вес системы достигает 155 тон. Для размещения используется 103 шкафа с охлаждением и около 1000 кв. метров помещения. Стоимость суперкомпьютера со всем оборудованием превосходит $88.24 млн. Все это будет использоваться для обработки сейсмической информации при поиске нефти, медицинских исследований и проектирования аэрокосмических машин.

Технические характеристики Milky Way One уже были отправлены для занесения в список 500 лучших суперкомпьютеров в мире, который обновится в ноябре.

xard.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

Название, конечно, шоколадное...
На такой бы приставке поиграть, вроде тормозить поменьше должно)

А есть ли информация про ОС?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А есть ли информация про ОС?


Самому интересно. Но я уверен, что что-то юниксо/линуксоподобное. Никакой МСовский выньдатацентр не потянет такое

----------


## phoenix8577

походу там вообще самописная ось, и ни о каких линуксах и виндовсах и речи не идет...

----------


## craftix

Ему бы еще дизайн соответствующий - в виде 103 больших шоколадных батончиков :Smiley:

----------


## Pshk

молочный сервер, кисельная стойка :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ....а вообще китайцы то молодцы... прут и прут вперед...

----------


## Neo-473

аш глаз начал дергаться,как прочел.
И по не воле вспоминается терминатор...мммм...
Ось явно не стандартная,я бы посмотрел,как бы тот же windows 7,потянул такой супер компьютер..Скорее всего напишут сами.
Насчёт названия:очень улыбнуло-"сделано в Китае"...Что же,пожелаем им удачи,лично мне их результат очень интересен.

----------

